

Ask HN: Review my startup - hishal

Hi all, i finally launched my startup(www.impressionable.me). My story is a bit different, in that i did not intentionally create a startup for growing a business brand as such.<p>Back in 2010, one of my siblings approached me and asked me if her nose was too big, but was too afraid to post on social sites(guess she didn't want her friends to laugh at her or just wanted opinions from people who did not know here), and being a "hobbyist" programmer(learning ROR) at the time i thought this would be a good project to help develop my skills(no plan of developing a brand). Finally in mid October this year i completed the project and launched the app.<p>We now have 32 users(not much) and have already asked us to change things on the app(like add some features). My question to all you guru's out there, is what should i do? Carry on, got no hope, bad design, wasting my time, sell, go to startup school, etc.
======
netstar
see how far you grow in 4 months. looks cool

